# When I was 11 years old....



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

In the mis-matched slotcars and parts and stuff that I collected as a boy, I had 2 69 chargers. Both were dark green. Since I had 2...and since I had telephone poles on my scenic(as 11 yr olds can build) layout, I figured that my layout needed a bad wreck. Well, my 11 year old mind reasoned that if a car (charger) hit a telephone pole just right, (kinda sideways) that the pole would snap and crush the roof of the car diagonaly. (here it comes) I snapped the base off of a pole, heated my mothers butter knife on the stove and slashed the roof of that beautiful charger. My stomach flips whenever I think about it to this day. 
11 year olds sure are dumb. :tongue: 
anyone else care to share?

joez870


----------



## Shadowracer (Sep 11, 2004)

How about getting bored one day and gathering all the straight sections to make a dragstrip that ended at a concrete wall?

Course I never...well...ok, it was my brother's idea.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Use to add a little modeler's glue to a body, light it up and watch 'em run. Good thing we were outside. :devil: rr


----------



## 2.8powerranger (Dec 13, 2004)

the globs of paint and the carved wheelwells that looked like they were done with a butterknife


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Roadblocks with Matchbox police cars. Busted through them again and again with my AFX Lited Rigs semi (the flat-nose GMC). Still have the pieces...

--rick


----------



## T-racer (Jan 11, 2005)

Oiling the armature and watching smoke pour out the windows...


----------



## jph49 (Nov 20, 2003)

T-racer said:


> Oiling the armature and watching smoke pour out the windows...


Hadn't heard this one - sounds like fun.


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

We used to put oil on the brushes to create smoke when the car was driven. We would drive the cars around and when we crashed we would douse the car with lighter fluid and set it on fire. Eventually we started driving the cars around while they were on fire and dripping melted plastic all over the track.

One late morning - early afternoon wee were in my friends basement doing this and his mother came home unexpectedly for lunch and she went through the roof. There were little strings of burnt plastic floating in the air, the place stunk.


----------



## Al Markin (May 17, 2003)

File all the wheelwells real big with that big round file! The bigger the tires the tires, the better! Put lighter fluid on all those aurora cars, and send them around the track while they are ablaze? Totally abuse tons of primo cars, with no clue what values would rise to in the future?


----------



## DACSIGNS (Aug 18, 2004)

I STILL hack up cars like an 11 year old! Just do a little cleaner job of it! Never got into the fire thing, but when yall look at pics I post its obvious drivin em is damn near at an 11 year old level.---LOL---Circle Track DAC


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

I did the rubber cement burning car, but I added a loosely build lego wall that was covered in lighter fluid, nice little fire on the carpet too, lol, it was at my friends house I didn't care, but it was my yellow #211 pickup truck. and speaking of dumb, i wish i had a dollar for every yellow #7 superbird I hacked the wings off I would have about ummm 6 dollars.


----------



## JPRcustoms (Aug 24, 2004)

Being a Godzilla junkie as a kid (who am I kidding...I still am!) I just simply stomped on stuff pretending I was the big green guy. Whatever didnt get crushed could always be burnt up with my "atomic fire breath" curtesy of my mom's Aquanet hairspray and a Bic lighter. I was an idiot...and happily remain an idiot!


----------



## red73mustang (Aug 20, 2001)

*Re: When I was 11 years*

I did not hear any mention of H.O. Train / Slot car wreck ? While not quite as devastating as fire, it sure was fun to play "Beat the train" at the rail road crossing, Wait a minute, Goose and I still do that on occasion !


----------



## Shadowracer (Sep 11, 2004)

JPRcustoms said:


> Being a Godzilla junkie as a kid (who am I kidding...I still am!) I just simply stomped on stuff pretending I was the big green guy. Whatever didnt get crushed could always be burnt up with my "atomic fire breath" curtesy of my mom's Aquanet hairspray and a Bic lighter. I was an idiot...and happily remain an idiot!


 That's too funny! :roll:


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

red73mustang said:


> I did not hear any mention of H.O. Train / Slot car wreck ? While not quite as devastating as fire, it sure was fun to play "Beat the train" at the rail road crossing, Wait a minute, Goose and I still do that on occasion !




I still do that with the 4 lane, some budies, beaters & peach schnapps!
The more intoxicated I get, the better I drive. go figure! :hat:


----------



## madsapper (Jan 25, 2001)

I too lit the cars on fire and would time them to see how long they would run around the track. I can't remember which body style won, but a do remember the TV Guide Richard Petty Car participating. Stupid Stupid Stupid Stupid.....


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

madsapper said:


> I too lit the cars on fire and would time them to see how long they would run around the track. I can't remember which body style won, but a do remember the TV Guide Richard Petty Car participating. Stupid Stupid Stupid Stupid.....


 
*43 OUCH! rr *


----------



## Mad Matt (Dec 16, 2004)

joez870 said:


> In the mis-matched slotcars and parts and stuff that I collected as a boy, I had 2 69 chargers. Both were dark green. Since I had 2...and since I had telephone poles on my scenic(as 11 yr olds can build) layout, I figured that my layout needed a bad wreck. Well, my 11 year old mind reasoned that if a car (charger) hit a telephone pole just right, (kinda sideways) that the pole would snap and crush the roof of the car diagonaly. (here it comes) I snapped the base off of a pole, heated my mothers butter knife on the stove and slashed the roof of that beautiful charger. My stomach flips whenever I think about it to this day.
> 11 year olds sure are dumb. :tongue:
> anyone else care to share?
> 
> joez870


Luckily I only did the occasional traffic pileup with my slots. This was before I knew how valuable they were and before the wimpy little transformers they have now.
Knocked the front end of my dad's Tjet Charger (Thank GOD he didn't know how valuable it was!!) which I reglued on, hardly notice it.. Besides it is still less damage than what he had done by cutting the rear wells for big tires..lol
What makes me weep is remembering from my youth the Piles of AFX Cubed cars at the hobby store that I just would pass by, and this was early 80's and they had them on Clearance trying to get rid of them!


----------



## Mad Matt (Dec 16, 2004)

ParkRNDL said:


> Roadblocks with Matchbox police cars. Busted through them again and again with my AFX Lited Rigs semi (the flat-nose GMC). Still have the pieces...
> 
> --rick


Yeah..thats how I would clear my 'traffic pile-ups'.. lol


----------



## jack0fall (Sep 8, 2004)

Guys, After reading all of these I feel like I missed out on my childhood... I cherished every car I bought. I would build and burn my plastic models, but never thought of doing that to my race cars... There were a couple cars that I hacked to peices trying to "soup them up". When I think of all the "neat/weird" things I could have done to them...

Oh well maybe in my next childhood... 

Jeff


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

I remember I put one of those (firecrackers - like 2 of them with tape) on top of the body and light it up but didn't have much time to move the car quick and blows up...it was fun.. BUT thank god I do not remember which body I used. maybe i ll try it with fast and furious bodies? I bought them and never used them on track. hmmmm 

Wes


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Wes, feel free to light the tuner bodies up with ever you have too. j/k...not


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

joez870 said:


> Wes, feel free to light the tuner bodies up with ever you have too. j/k...not


heeheehee :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## DACSIGNS (Aug 18, 2004)

Just dont melt or blow up bodies that got good donor screwposts! Ive pissed off a few guys by robbin posts out of TJ bods that were in pretty good shape and glued em in somethin else! I suppose with the explosive method ya can have the desructive fun and when yer done the screwpost is all thats left. May be a more fun way of scavenging the doggone thing.

Circle Track DAC


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

DAC, Pick up some plastic tubing (all kinds of sizes) at your hoby shop. I get a couple of feet of it for a couple of bucks & now I have screwposts & axle tubes until tuesday!


----------



## T-racer (Jan 11, 2005)

I've made posts from the larger size parts trees from the 1/24 models, works good


----------



## GOOSE CHICKEN (Apr 9, 2000)

I did the pile up and try to blast thru. And yes the trains were (are) always fun.

My brother and I had the tunnel of doom. We put one of those foam train tunnels over the track but the tunnel had a hole in the middle of it. We would have conests to see which one of us could drop a dart and hit the car. The other would speed up or slow down and try to avoid the dart. We would laugh so hard I would get a sore stomach. When we got tired of missing and ruining track we would move the tunnel away and lay across the pool table with the track on the floor controller in one hand and dart in the other and see if we could hit the gear plate and make the car stop. Once a car was stopped the thing got hammered with all the remaining darts. 

We did a similar thing with my 1/25 scale Nascar models. We would take a bunch (8-10) model cars and place them on the floor in a tight bunch. Then throw a dart into the pile and move the car that it hit one floor tile foreward. We then set up a track useing the floor tiles as our route. My models did not last as long as my slots. I still have my slots but the models have been thrown away long ago.


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

WesJY said:


> I remember I put one of those (firecrackers - like 2 of them with tape) on top of the body and light it up but didn't have much time to move the car quick and blows up...it was fun.. BUT thank god I do not remember which body I used. maybe i ll try it with fast and furious bodies? I bought them and never used them on track. hmmmm
> 
> Wes



Anyone Remeber Estes Cold Liquid Rockets? I used to hack out model backsides and make rocket cars out of them and Jump them off the roof of the house.. lol.. My Slots.. oh damm....we did some pretty wicked things to them I remeber my very first perment layout had a pile of Nascas piled up and melted.. lol..wish I had pics of it.. I shoudl scan the coouple of pics I have of my first huge permemnt and you can see my Liger F1 being abused.. gee and now its going for 100 bucks and climbing on flea bay.. whopps...But its all relative.. its was my cousins fault..


Dave.. ( Never followed anyone...and I'd finger flick your car onto the cement if ya got ahead.. )


----------

